# MK4 LED Tail lights & Sequencers.



## CanadianJustice (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi there ladies and gents, I'm new to the Vortex forum and hope I don't come off as stupid with my lack of VW Knowledge.

I Just bought a 2001 MK4 VR6 with a swapped 2004 GTI VR6 (Apparently, still have to do a VIN Check).

A few things need to be upgraded, including tails and heads. I've always been interested in sequential tail lights (For turn signals) and was wondering if anyone has done it before on a mk4.
I've been searching around on the web and haven't found much other than some Janky modules made by someone else by hand. 

Was also wondering what taillights people would recommend for the MK4 that don't look "Ricey" and are smoked or have a black backing!

Thanks for any input all!


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

Check out the GLI tailights. They're like the "candy cane" lights that came on 2004 Jettas, but the white stripe is actually smoked. Just look at the back end of the 2004.5 GLI to get an idea. You can find them on the classifieds and on most parts suppliers' webistes. There are a few generations of tail lights for the Jetta, and the best looking ones will depend on what color your car is. A few aftermarket ones exist as well, but you will generally be called a "rice burner" or equivalent for running anything but OEM tails.

I can't speak to the sequential turn lighting, but that sounds like of janky in my book.

p.s. This sub-forum is very quiet, and you may get more responses in the general MKIV model sub-forum.


----------

